# CamH's super slow 90G build



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

After many months of planning and reading on the forums and internet research it's finally time to get moving on my SW build! This is my first attempt at saltwater so I didn't want to rush it and I'm still not sure when I'll be finishing it as my work may go on strike later this year so I have to hold off on some purchases. I'm hoping that other newbies might get some ideas or learn something from this build thread as others have helped me out a lot!

Drained my 90G freshwater back in February and have been picking up pieces here and there. It will have a 40G breeder for a sump/refugium. Starting off as a FOWLR so only using one of my two duo aquaticlife T5HO lights. I'll use the second one as a "show light" for when people are over. Haven't finalized the equipment list yet but leaning towards a Vertex Omega 130 skimmer. Return pump was going to be a Waveline DC4000 but they're being discontinued and replaced with a DC2500H. Plenty of time to decide. For now I thought I'd start with some pics of painting the tank. I had a small can of semi-gloss black paint that i was going to use for the stand but decided to doing something different to finish the stand so I used it on the tank.

http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t460/Camh2112/IMG_0130_zpsryynhs3m.jpg

1st coat complet and starting 2nd coat:
http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t460/Camh2112/IMG_0139_zpsu5n2buvk.jpg

This is what happens if you don't wait for the point to dry:
http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t460/Camh2112/IMG_0140_zpsg3uu9c9c.jpg
http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t460/Camh2112/IMG_0739_zpslmz20f3y.jpg

Almost there
http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t460/Camh2112/IMG_0740_zpsney1tiue.jpg

And done!
http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t460/Camh2112/IMG_0144_zpsgv3lhcc2.jpg


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like a good start!

If you post the link from the "IMG" part of the shared links in photobucket this will embed your photo in your post so ppl can see the photo w/o having to click the link.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

noy said:


> Looks like a good start!
> 
> If you post the link from the "IMG" part of the shared links in photobucket this will embed your photo in your post so ppl can see the photo w/o having to click the link.


Thanks! I'll do that for subsequent pics.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Drilled the back of tank with these bits I got off Amazon for roughly $3.50 each (includes all taxes and shipping and no duty). You have to wait 3-4 weeks but why pay over $11 each here in Canada when you can wait for them to be sent from China?



I used an old tile as a jig



The bits in action!



Now here's a tip for you that I had to find out the hard way: latex paint will peel off glass if it gets wet! My buddy pulled the entire paint job off in one big peel after we drilled the holes! He was too quick about it for me to get a shot of it but you can see in this photo as i prepare to mount the overflow box I got from JT Acrylics that the paint from the previous post is gone.



Slap on some silicone, put some weights on overnight and its done. Ended up being off a wee bit almost a 1/4" but I don't think it will matter much. Stand photos coming next. Should be done soon


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Looking good so far! I'll be following along as I just started a 90 build as well around the same time as you and am around the same stage. 

Mines going to be super slow too but do you want to have a race? Lol


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

arturo said:


> Mines going to be super slow too but do you want to have a race? Lol


Ever get stuck on a two lane road behind two cars who are a having a race to nowhere the slowest and are tied? That's you and me


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I always wondered what you could use those weights for?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Cam, good luck with your new build! It looks like you've got the trickiest part out of the way! What kind of rock are you going to aquascape with? 

I've got an Omega 130 on my 75+ gallon tank and it's one of the best skimmers i've ever had. I'd happily use it on a 90 gallon. On a well stocked 90 gallon you could even go with an Omega 150. The smaller neck size on the 130 will handle a lower bioload better, but if you're thinking of stocking it to the brim or upgrading in the future, go with the Omega 150.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

duckhams said:


> Hi Cam, good luck with your new build! It looks like you've got the trickiest part out of the way! What kind of rock are you going to aquascape with?
> 
> I've got an Omega 130 on my 75+ gallon tank and it's one of the best skimmers i've ever had. I'd happily use it on a 90 gallon. On a well stocked 90 gallon you could even go with an Omega 150. The smaller neck size on the 130 will handle a lower bioload better, but if you're thinking of stocking it to the brim or upgrading in the future, go with the Omega 150.


Not sure on the rock yet. Haven't looked into it much yet. I was planning on the 130 skimmer as I don't think I'll be stocking it to the brim. Thanks for the skimmer input! Good to hear a user review


----------

